# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ  2011 >  >  شاكلنا الجماعة ...!!!

## jafaros

*:a32:





:a32:

بعد ما قضيت راس السنة في المدينة الساحلية الساحرة رجعت حلتنا ... اول خبر قالوهو لي انو ود الناجي عريس ... معقولة ود الناجي عريس ؟؟؟ لقا القروش وين  الزول دة مشا الدهب ولاحاجة ؟؟؟ قالوا لي المهم عريس ومعزوم  حنة في التقاطع ونحن ماشين معاهو ... قلت ليهم ماعزمني .... قالوا لي المهم عزمنا ولازم تمشي معانا ... قلت ليهم خير ..  المهم   النهارية ديك عملنا حلاقات وزبطنا الامور لانو ود الناجي عزيز علينا شديد وليهو افضال كتيرة علينا لانو حكم في دوري الناشئين وكنا بنشتري منو المباريات نظام همشرة وكدة ... وبرضو ماسك الجمبة الفي النادي الاهلي وبنشرب عندو القهوة والشيشة  وما بعصرنا في القروش وقت ما نلقا بنديهو  لانو مفلسين وكدة ..... بعد الدافوري   خشينا في البناطلين السيستم ودقيت  لقريبي عندو قريس  جانا وركبنا انا و اخوي الاكبر مني ومعاي صاحبي     اتحركنا وقلنا احسن نمشي البحر اول .... مشينا البحر وقعدنا اتونسنا شوية جمب الكبري الجديد  وسمعنا اغاني لابوالسيد وقمنا ماشين علي سنار التقاطع ...
جينا جمب منتزه المانجلك قريبي السايق القريس قال لي وصلنا مدني ؟؟؟؟ قلت ليهو قول بسم الله دة المنتزه بتاع الوالي .. مشينا شوية وصلنا الصينية قلنا ليهو اعمل حسابك الصينية دي كلها كفاوي لفها صاح وما تمرقنا في كوستي ... قام لفة الصينية مرتين ... يا ساتر ... بتاع الحركة صفر ... قال الرخصة وما ادراك وانتو ماشين وين .. طلعنا بنعرفو عصرنا ليهو الفيها النصيب وقال امشوا بس يسوق العربية دي زول تاني   قلت لصاحبي سوق انت لو بتعرف البيت واتصل للراجل دة عشان يوصف ليك كويس .... المهم وصلنا مكان الحنة  وضيفونا وقلنا للعريس انت ما داير تتحنن قال لا حنة شنو في البرد دة انا عايز انطرب وارقص هو الزول بعرس كم مرة ما واحدة بس ... اتحننوا انتو جلطوا يدينكم المشققات ديل ....  الحفلة بدت فنانة من مدني عسوولة ولابسة بنطول ابيض وفنيلة حمرا فيها نجيمات بالابيض والاصفر ,,, طرب من امو ونحن حتيناهو قرض ... وتشيل وتقول الصفقة فووق يالمريخاب ..  وعازف شفت خلا الناس دي تقع وتقوم ...  القونة وصوها قالوا ليها العريس دة مريخابي والحلة دي كلها مريخاب بس تغني لينا للمريخ والبيت زاتو جمب نادي المريخ ..
مقطع من غنية القونة قالت ..... ويا يمة يا يابا ودة سفرنا بالتابا ... المريخ دولار مقدم في العرضة ناس كذابة 
وعوووووووووووك المريخاب كوركو تقول العجب جاب قون وعمك حسن سيد الفرن جا عرض لمن عمتو وقعت ونشر الربطة في راس الفنانة  بالله ورق بس ابو عشرين  عمك غايتو بكون الربطة دي فيها قريب مليون .... الجماعة اتغاظوا شدييد  وتاني القونة قالت  .........ومرقنا المدينة وبي مساوي مرينا .... أديكو انا بريدو لا شكا لاشكينا زي ناس كدي 
وتاني عووووووك المريخاب عملو الطعمية ... وتاني ما شفنا غير الكراسي ماشة اتجاه المسرح وقزاز الكولا طاير في السما ....غنج تقيل   الجمبك لو ما  لبعتو بالكرسي بديك بالقزازة كاسوري  من امو  انا غايتو بعد ما فلقت لي نفرين بحجر  فلقوني بقزازة في راسي وشرطو لي قميصي هو اصلا واحد خلاهو لي الحرامي ... المهم الشكلة انتهت تعادل فلقناهم وفلقونا ... اعمامك حجزونا ... وقلنا للجماعة ما بنخليكم لو دايرننا تعالونا الحقونا ورا الترعة ... رجعنا الحلة مفلقين ومعسمين من الشكلة وكلو في سبيل المريخ يهون .... وابدا ما هنت يا المريخ يوم علينا ... تدقوا الفنانة ونحن قاعدين  مستحيل يا بني جلفوط ... 

*

----------


## محمد star

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههاي
                 ده شنو ياجعفروز ده انت متاكد كنتو 
                      بتسمعو فى مصطفى سيد احمد
           الله يكون فى عونكم والجاتك فى راسك سامحتك
                        	*

----------


## jafaros

*يا محمد استار ابو السيد دة علي ضفاف النيل ........ قلت لي الجماعة قالوا العيش كلو دقيق ؟؟
                        	*

----------


## hamdi73

*أجر و عافية ههههههههههههه .

*

----------


## امام اباتي

*وييييييييييييييييين القزازة 

*

----------


## jafaros

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة امام اباتي
					

وييييييييييييييييين القزازة 




بعد ما اتفلقت ما شفت حاجة تاني :1 (41):
                        	*

----------


## الوليد عمر

*قلت لي مشيتو البحر واتونستو:1 (47)::c030:
                        	*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
انتهت تعادل وفرحان .. يخسي عليك خجلتني :chris:
                        	*

----------


## ياسر عمر

*هوى يوم الرحله كلمونى وجيبو الفنانه معاكم
                        	*

----------


## jafaros

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الوليد عمر
					

قلت لي مشيتو البحر واتونستو:1 (47)::c030:



:Smok-0224::Smok-0224::Smok-0224::Smok-0224::Smok-0224::Smok-0224:
                        	*

----------


## jafaros

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة خالد عيساوي
					

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله


انتهت تعادل وفرحان .. يخسي عليك خجلتني :chris:



هههههه يا عيساوي اعمامك ما خلونا نتمها وقالو الحفلة زاتو ما تشتغل .... وبعدين انتظرناهم في مزارع كبوش ماجو لاحقننا 


*

----------


## jafaros

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ياسر كجول
					

هوى يوم الرحله كلمونى وجيبو الفنانه معاكم




من مدني ولا سنار  ؟؟ :024-::024-:
                        	*

----------


## ابولين

*وصلنا الصينية قلنا ليهو اعمل حسابك الصينية دي كلها كفاوي لفها صاح وما تمرقنا في كوستي ... قام لفة الصينية مرتين ... 

والله يا حبة البحر دا حلو حلا ههههههه
*

----------


## jafaros

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابولين
					

وصلنا الصينية قلنا ليهو اعمل حسابك الصينية دي كلها كفاوي لفها صاح وما تمرقنا في كوستي ... قام لفة الصينية مرتين ... 

والله يا حبة البحر دا حلو حلا ههههههه



:1 (29)::1 (29)::1 (29)::1 (29)::1 (29)::1 (29)::1 (29)::1 (29):
                        	*

----------


## رشيدي

*القزاز بتاع بيبسى وله ستيم
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ياجعفروز اتفلقت كم فلقه ؟؟
*

----------

